# Take No Fucking Prisoners...



## creature (Jul 15, 2018)

I am plastered, again..

the Almighty is demanding what my eyelids will Deny,

& I am cursing the words from ancient Deserts..

I bLESS tHEE, o dEATH..

I Bless Thee..

Hammer me..

hammer me & forge me & kill me...


bless me.


bless me, define me, keep me, help me & then?


please make me no more.

i have had

Enough...


i have had
enough

hope

enough
love

enough pain

enough peace
enough joy

enough money

enopugh food
\
enough sake'

enough fun

enough friends

enough disapointment

enough hate
\\

enough mystery

enough religion

enough God

enough Christ

enough abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz...

enough internet

enough
news


enough fucking fear...

did i say enough hate?

enough doubt.


enough needing.

enough saddness..


enough of everything that should never be anything of anything...

enough stupidity..


enough betrayal, because selfishness seems more important...

enough disapointment..


maybe even enough.. enough..,. no.. you wouldn't understand *that* fucking insertion, but it starts with a fucking "f" & ends with a fucking "m"..


hell, fuck..

enough of *everything*...


enough travel..

enough distance..

enough time..


enough fucking knowledge...


enough waiting..

enough compromise..


enough comfort..

& even enough intimacy...


All i want is to be able to walk, without pain

without thirst

without conflict

without needing...

to just walk...


when humanity becomes what it ought to be,
maybe we will just be fucking plants with fucking legs..


i hate humans for talking so much..

for needing talk..

for saying talk is beautifull..

for requiring talk...

Christ Jesus, they blow your Brains Out on your fucking *Knees
for talking too much..

enough fucking technoilogy..

enough whining..

enough history..

enough questions & enough fucking mystery..

enough perception.

enough deceit..

enough *complaining*....


O Christ...


you have no venom,

but we are born where poison reigns..


i wait...


enough waiting.

i die.

& dying is only enough

when there is no fucking more to be had..


insanity
& the need of all to force humanity into a mold,
however nice that fucking mold may be..

declarations of truth..

& shit that makes you feel good..

tue
true, true

true

"so don't fuck with *me*, buddy, "Assalamu alaikum", ok??"

Angels & Morons..

enough fucking art,
& enough goddamned cartoons..


enough wit, enough poetry,
enough fucking wisdom, enough goddamned Truth...

enough Peace..

enough celebrity,
enough coolnesss

# even, even
even,

enough fucking Beauty..

i wait for honesty..

i wait for not needing...

transmigration of the soul is inverted..

the bacterium & bonobos & merekats & roaches & the fungi upon fruit
are what we should be..


Krishna is an asswipe,
defending nothing
other than what he needs to mean to himself..

shiva is a whore.
claiming to be what what should never claim to be.

& the dali lama is a racist fuck, because no human should ever claim to lead *anything* that is an expression of *any* crucial truth...

we all act our part, if we are good..

we all kill everything that gets in our way,
if we are honest
.. or defer to it, if it is stronger..


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey pal...Can you please elaborate?


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 15, 2018)

Skate or die, mofo...


----------



## cosmic girl (Jul 16, 2018)

*pet-pets the creature ?* 

it's been one of them days, no ?


----------



## creature (Jul 17, 2018)

Sometimes the rabies acts up...


----------

